# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Բռնցքամարտ կամ բոքս!!!

## Tigran Adunts

Հետաքրքիրա մինչև հիմա ի՞նչի բռնցքամարտի մասին թեմա չեք բացել  :Think: 
Ավտոսպորտից ու շախմատից հետո ամենասիրածս սպորտաձևն ա: 
  Դու էս ու քո հակառակորդը, խանգարող չկա, ուժեղ ու ճկուն ես,  հաղթիր!: 
Դուք ի՞նչ կասեք բռցքամարտի մասին :Aggressive:   :Black Eye:  
Ֆուտբոլի նման 22 առողջ տղամարդ մի գնդակի հետևից չեն վազում  :LOL:  (կատակ էր  :Jpit:  ) 

Հ.Գ.
Էսօր ժամը 24:00-ին աշխարհի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսի համար մեր հայրենակիցն է մրցում` Արտուր Աբրահամը(չգիտեմ ում դեմ): Հաջողություն մաղթենք նրան: 
Արմենիայով կամ Շանթով ցույց են տալու  :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

> Հետաքրքիրա մինչև հիմա ի՞նչի բռնցքամարտի մասին թեմա չեք բացել


Ով ա ասում որ չենք բացել:
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=6565

----------


## Armeno

Belomorkanal ջան սենց թեմա արդեն կա Հեսա

Ավելացվել է 30 վայրկյան անց
Բոբ, ինձնից առաջ անցար

----------


## GevSky

*Արթուր Աբրահամ Ընդդ. ՈՒեյն Էլկոկ

Արթուրի պաշտոնական կայքը http://www.arthur-abraham.de*

----------


## BOBO

> Բոբ, ինձնից առաջ անցար


Լավ, շատ չի 1 րոպե ընդամենը :Jpit:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Վայ քու արա  :LOL: 
Անուշադիր եմ էլի, ադմիններ ջան ջնջեք էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Armeno

Ես առավոտ-գիշերով ադմին որտեղի՞ց գտնենք, սաղ ակումբով մեկ մի հատ մոդերատոր կա օնլայն

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Լավ դե իրանք գիտեն ուզում են թող չջնջեն էլ  :Jpit: 
Էն գրածիս առաջին տողը կջնջեմ )))

Հ.Գ.
Չեղավ ջնջելը առաջին գրածիցս  :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Էրեկ ել իմ հետ էր տենց բան եղել բայց դզվեց ամենինչ, համենայն դեպս ես էնտեղել եմ նույն տեքստը տեղադրել

----------

